# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  formulierbesturingselementen

## hein_excel

Hey,

Hoe kan je formulierbesturingselementen vastzetten in een werkblad, zodanig dat je de nog op de knop kunt duwen en de opdracht uitvoeren, maar dat je hem niet meer kan verplaatsten in het werkblad, zodat er geen wijzigingen meer kunnen gebeuren aan het formulierbesturingselement.

Grtn,

hein_excel

----------


## DonkeyOte

thread moved to Non English Forum...

----------

